# eth0

## glup

Oi pessoal, o que se passa é o seguinte, acabei de comprar um portatil acer 4002Wmli tive a instalar gentoo e tudo correu bem, ate ke reiniciei a primeira vez e fiquei sem net. 

o eero ke da é :

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started.

kuando faço 

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

recebo um [!!]

o mesmo acontece com 

/etc/init.d/netmount start

[!!]

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started.

Alguem que me ajude por favor ke ando a tentar resolcer isto a 2 dias! estou farto de ler topicos no fourm e ate agora nada. orbigado

----------

## fernandotcl

Googlando eu achei o mesmo problema em outros casos. Um deles foi resolvido instalando o coldplug, colocando no runlevel default, e (implicitamente) rodando o script dele.

Bom, vamos por partes. O netmount não é para compartilhar um disco? Tem certeza que é um serviço necessário?

Sendo um serviço necessário,  precisamos de mais informações sobre a sua conexão com a internet, se está numa LAN ou não, essas coisas. Assim podemos editar o /etc/conf.d/net.eth0.

Uma coisa que você pode também dar como feedback é o output de "ifconfig eth0 up".

----------

## glup

antes de mais obrigado pela resposta..

ja instalei o coldplig e nao deu resultado...

em relaçºao ao netmount não e de facto para partilhar nenhum disco sendo talvez desnecessario.

a minha ligacao a internet e feita atraves de um router. o meu /etc/conf.d/net

tem a seguinte configuracao:

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth0="dhcp"

 ke penso estar bem....

o feedback de "ifconfig eth0 up é

eth0: unknown interface : No such device.

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *glup wrote:*   

> eth0: unknown interface : No such device.

 

Se a interface não existe é provável que seja uma questão de driver  :Wink: 

Você configurou seu kernel com o lance do genkernel ou fez na mão mesmo? Certificou-se sobre a parte relativa a internet e do seu "device"?

Suponho que no live-cd tenha uma cópia compilada do kernel que ele roda, talvez seja uma boa você copiar ele e mandar pro teu lilo(como segunda opção logicamente) já que é algo fácil de fazer mesmo e daria pra "diagnosticar" o problema facilmente caso seja de driver mesmo  :Wink: 

----

Ahh, outra coisa, as linhas:

--

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" 

iface_eth0="dhcp"

--

Não seriam de certa forma "antagônicas" já que uma é para o método de autenticação "na mão" e a outra para o método "automático"(dhcp)

Aqui tenho um dispositivo wireles em wlan0, antes era manual, depois foi pra dhcp e de uns tempos pra cá voltou a ser manual. Se eu passo o dhcp "por cima" da "conexão na mão"(uso ifconfig + iwconfig pra setar, não uso as configs "normais" do gentoo pra isso) a conexão vai pro pal se tivesse conectado ok manualmente. Porém antes de pensar nisso você precisa do device  :Very Happy: 

----------

## To

 *glup wrote:*   

> antes de mais obrigado pela resposta..
> 
> ja instalei o coldplig e nao deu resultado...
> 
> em relaçºao ao netmount não e de facto para partilhar nenhum disco sendo talvez desnecessario.
> ...

 

É sempre boa politica não se ter instalado o que não é perciso, podes sempre fazer um emerge -C, e verifica se não tens alguma USE flag que esteja a puxar isso.

Quanto à tua configuração de rede, ou tens IP estático ou dhcp, não tens as duas coisas, não sei é se esse erro acontece quando se tem erros no ficheiro de configuração, tal como o Matheus disse em principio é devido a um erro do modulo, verifica se tens o modulo carregado usando o "lsmod", se não tiveres tens de o carregar, para o fazer automáticamente é em /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.x dependo do kernel.

Tó

----------

## glup

ok, entao axo ke é melhor atacar o problema de raiz. Sou um noob e tou completamente as escuras... como posso ver kual o modelo da minha placa de rede??? com o dmesg? o modelo do portatil é um acer 4002wmli e nao encontro as especificacoes da placa de rede. em relacao ao kernel, tou a usar o 2.4.

ja tentei atraves do make menuconfig configrar manualmente e nao deu resultado (provavelment porke nao estou a escolher os mods certos...)e atraves do genkernel tambem nao consegui. QQ tipo de ajuda seria bem vindo. obrigado pela paciencia

----------

## Guzymuzy

Pelo que está dizendo parece que você não tem os drivers da sua placa de rede iniciados no boot.

Para saber qual a sua placa de rede, você pode usar o comando lspci.

```
guzymuzy Sessions # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host B

ridge (rev 80)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

0000:00:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a

)

0000:00:07.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 0a)

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800South]

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)

```

Daí é só recompilar o kernel e habilitar a leitura automática do modulo.

Se você usa um roteador como disse, provavelmente você recebe o ip automaticamente por dhcp.

Edite o /etc/conf.d/net e apague a linha:

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" 

Acho que isso vai resolver.

Gustavo Motta

Gustavo Motta

----------

## glup

ok, ja verifikei kual é a minha placa: 

Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev)01, 

Recompilei o kernel 

Device Drivers -->

Networking Support -->

Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) -->

<*> Broadcom 4400 ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

e continuo com o mesmo erro.

Bringing eth0 up via DHCP ... [!!]

*ERROR: PRoblem starting needed services.

*"netmount" was not started 

aki fica tambem o output of ifconfig eth0

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

----------

## Guzymuzy

Uma sugestão boba, mas que já aconteceu comigo algumas vezes.

Você mountou a partição /boot antes de copiar o novo kernel?

Editou o seu bootloader para apontar para o novo kernel?

Gustavo Motta

----------

## glup

tambem ja aconteceu comigo, mas nao é o caso

----------

## fernandotcl

Certo, eu tenho o mesmo NIC, talvez até a mesma placa de rede. Também tenho o driver compilado no kernel, e o ifconfig eth0 up funciona. Entre com o livecd e faça lsmod, veja se o módulo b44 ou bcm440 está carregado. Se estiver, a placa é essa mesma. Senão, você viu a placa errada.

----------

## glup

o modulo é o b44, isto significa ke a placa esta certa correcto?

----------

## Cabal315

PessoALL,

  tenho um problema semelhante mas estou usando o driver TG3 no lsmod no live cd me mostra esse mesmo driver, mas não estou conseguindo acessar a net através do meu router dsl

  se alguem puder me ajudar eu agradeço muito

 Abraços

----------

## fernandotcl

Não achar o dispositivo é muito estranho. Faça um dmesg | grep 44 e veja se não há problemas.

Eu não sei, se o ifconfig falha não adianta nem pensar em configurar a net ainda. Veja se você botou suporte no kernel à PPP, devfs e montar /dev no boot (à não ser que você queira usar o udev, mas por enquanto faça as coisas do jeito simples), essas coisas.

----------

## Guzymuzy

Desulpe me intrometer fernandotcl, mas PPP não seria para internet discada? Modem?

Eu não uso PPP aqui e funciona normalmente.

Gustavo Motta

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Guzymuzy wrote:*   

> Desulpe me intrometer fernandotcl, mas PPP não seria para internet discada? Modem?
> 
> Eu não uso PPP aqui e funciona normalmente.

 

É a opção do kernel PPP, não o programa. PPP não é só pra discada, tem PPPoE, PPPoA...

----------

## glup

ok pessoal valeu a juda, problema resolvido.

mais um utilizafor satisfeito

----------

## fernandotcl

 *glup wrote:*   

> ok pessoal valeu a juda, problema resolvido.
> 
> mais um utilizafor satisfeito

 

Como você resolveu o problema? Diga pra que os outros possam solucionar os seus...

----------

## gesiel

provavelmente ele comentou a linha:

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

e deixou descomentada a linha:

iface_eth0="dhcp"

lógica: ou usa IP fixo ou dhcp

----------

